
Objectroot: a new filesystem hierarchy for Unix-like systems - skissane
http://objectroot.org
======
webmaven
This is an interesting direction, but highly underspecified.

There are many edge cases not addressed (eg. creating a user named "common"
would probably be bad), and inconsistencies (eg. software from the PSF going
under /org/python/, which is probably also where would you expect PyPy to be
found, even though it is a different organization).

------
stirner
What does this reformulation have to offer over Plan 9's union mounts, which
let me create arbitrary hierarchies to my own specifications instead of
following someone's arbitrary "standard"?

------
bendlas
It's unfortunate for the people designing / promoting this, not to mention
NixOS as previous work.

